# PUENTE H 24V Max 30A



## kike_ags (Nov 18, 2010)

Hola colaboradores de este foro

Solicito ayuda,

Necesito armar un Puente H, que me pueda soportar picos de 30a, los motores trabajan como a 10-15a normalmente, son de 24v, he buscado en varias paginas pero no he podido encontrar algo especifico.

Agradecieria cualquier ayuda.
Encontre este diagrama 
http://www.parallax.com/dl/docs/cols/nv/vol2/col/nv52.pdf
Pero no se que mosfet exactamente utilizar, y como ajustarlo a 24v.

Gracias !


----------



## ecotronico (Nov 18, 2010)

Hola:

En primer lugar el documento sugiere utilizar un MOSFET canal N. De hecho en la página 5 menciona el HRF3205: http://www.fairchildsemi.com/ds/HR/HRF3205.pdf

Si prefieres otro fabricante, te dejo como referencia:
http://www.irf.com/search/product_line.html


----------

